# Adobe Draw IPad Pro



## RomaL87 (22. Oktober 2019)

Hi, ich habe ein Problem mit Adobe Draw auf meinem IPad Pro... Ich habe ein Bild, was ich zeichnen will, kriege aber keine vernünftige Linie hin. Sei es eine gerade Linie oder eine Kurve, die eben flüssig und perfekt verläuft. 

Gibt es hier eine Möglichkeit, bei der ich das gut hinbekommen kann? Ich hoffe, jemand kann mir weiterhelfen.

Danke und Gruß
Roman


----------

